# Will TC ever see an updated version of Vbulletin?



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

I have noticed on a couple other boards I visit that also run Vbulletin are up to version 3.6.x. Will TCF ever get updated to a more current version than what it is currently running?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

David Bott has said a new version is coming soon.

I'm hoping when the new version is installed here that we get this feature: Quotes with automatic link buttons that lead back to the original location in the thread where the post was made.

This type of quote is available at sister forum, DBSTalk.com, and is very useful when you need to trace back quotes to the source and put the topic in context.


----------

